

Show HN: Just Done Coding our GAE Crowdfunding Project for Android App Startups - g_nittner
http://www.startupbidder.com

======
MobileDev75
Looks like another crowd funding site with additional features. Are you really
targeting only android app startups?

------
timothyjc
Nice. Sounds like it could be useful...

------
shadster
good idea, targeting more platforms would be even better

------
danidacila
Great idea - useful.

------
domenicoianieri
cool

------
zanerock
fun

